# [SOLVED] Apache doesn't connect to tomcat

## Cruel

Hello all,

I installed tomcat-7.0.32 and apache2 as well as mod_jk-1.2.37.

When I browse to port 80 then apache shows me "It works!" and when I browse to port 8080 tomcat shows me the default page.

After the configuration apache should show me the default page from tomcat when I browse port 80 but this does not work.

Here are some information:

/etc/apache2/jk-workers-minimal.properties

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> workers.tomcat_home=/usr/share/tomcat-7/
> 
> worker.list=jk-status,worker1
> ...

 

/etc/apache2/modules.d/88_mod_jk.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <IfDefine JK>
> 
> LoadModule jk_module    modules/mod_jk.so
> ...

 

/var/log/apache2/mod_jk.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Tue Aug 20 08:36:02.000 2013] [13253:139806798100288] [error] init_jk::mod_jk.c (3348): Initializing shm:/usr/lib64/apache2/logs/jk-runtime-status.13253 errno=2. Load balancing workers will not fu$
> 
> [Tue Aug 20 08:36:02.000 2013] [13253:139806798100288] [info] init_jk::mod_jk.c (3365): mod_jk/1.2.37 initialized
> ...

 

/etc/tomcat-7-test/server.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <!-- Define an AJP 1.3 Connector on port 8009 -->
> 
>     <Connector port="8009" protocol="AJP/1.3" redirectPort="8443" />
> ...

 Last edited by Cruel on Wed Aug 21, 2013 10:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cruel

Okay, I've solved my problem. I just installed apache2 with the mod_proxy module and now it works.  :Smile: 

----------

